# Bolt keeps turning itself off...



## douglaskeene (Feb 8, 2008)

Howdy
I purchased a bolt that was oriiginally 500gb and upgraded to 3TB which was working nicely until the HDD crashed. I replaced the bad drive with a 2TB which worked fine, but I wanted something closer to the 3TB size. I switched it with a 5TB 2.5" form factor [Seagate portable (STGX5000400), and reformatted the drive via MS Reformatter, v. 1.0.0.4 which worked fine. The tivo works nicely, but after some amount of time, it's off. First time it happened I thought the plug came out, so the plug was removed/replaced and it booted nicely. After probably an hour or so of non use, it just seems to turn off. I am not sure if it is crashing. Any thoughts?
Thanks
Doug


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

There are reports floating around here of SMR (shingled) drives, particularly Seagate and Samsungs, dying in TiVos. They're not really designed for this sort of use. 
I'd try to return the drive as defective, and get one mentioned in this thread: Bolt Hard Drive Upgrade Choice


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

douglaskeene said:


> Howdy
> I purchased a bolt that was oriiginally 500gb and upgraded to 3TB which was working nicely until the HDD crashed. I replaced the bad drive with a 2TB which worked fine, but I wanted something closer to the 3TB size. I switched it with a 5TB 2.5" form factor [Seagate portable (STGX5000400), and reformatted the drive via MS Reformatter, v. 1.0.0.4 which worked fine. The tivo works nicely, but after some amount of time, it's off. First time it happened I thought the plug came out, so the plug was removed/replaced and it booted nicely. After probably an hour or so of non use, it just seems to turn off. I am not sure if it is crashing. Any thoughts?
> Thanks
> Doug


Are you sure it's going off? Does it come on when you hit the "TiVo" button? Check your standby settings.

If that's not it, you could try an old HDD again to see if that's it. But you'll lose all you recorded to the 5TB though.


----------



## douglaskeene (Feb 8, 2008)

i assume it's off because none of the lights are on. although, it's possible -- i will try using the tivo button.


----------



## douglaskeene (Feb 8, 2008)

douglaskeene said:


> i assume it's off because none of the lights are on. although, it's possible -- i will try using the tivo button.


does the tivo have an error log???


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

douglaskeene said:


> does the tivo have an error log???


Yes, but it's not documented. If you want to see the logs: System Information, then Clear-Clear-Enter-Enter-0. You can move right, page or line up/down. Time displayed is UTC.

You asked.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It's possible CEC (Wake with TiVo Button) is active and the TV is turning it off.

-KP


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Perhaps this hard drive draws more power than Bolt wall wart can handle?


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

douglaskeene said:


> i assume it's off because none of the lights are on. although, it's possible -- i will try using the tivo button.


When the TiVo goes into standby, the lights go off and no signal is sent to the TV so it looks "Off" but it still updates and records. The "TiVo" button on the remote, among a few others, will "wake up" the TiVo.

The first thing to try is go to your standby (power savings) settings and set it to "MANUAL" or "OFF" and see if the problem persists.
If that doesn't work, then do the mentioned "Error Log" check.
Next, you can transfer off the HDD what you want to save, and try a previous HDD that you know worked before.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Wigohwt said:


> The first thing to try is go to your standby (power savings) settings and set it to "MANUAL" and see if the problem persists.


If the Bolt is on TE4 there will not be any manual option to choose.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

KevTech said:


> If the Bolt is on TE4 there will not be any manual option to choose.


True, I'll edit the post. Thanks.


----------

